# Replanting after logging



## JUDGE1162 (Feb 2, 2010)

I am have a portion of my land in the Catskills (NY) logged, it is a salvage harvest, I had lost many if not all of my hard maples due to several years of tent caterpillar damage, the trees are dead, limbs and bark are falling off. I am having 10 of my 40 acres (30 acres are timber) logged to try and get something for these hard maples. Now for the question once these trees are removed I was thinking of replanting this area. The question is what should I replant, are there good timber species that are not as effected by tent and gyps caterpillars as both or these are a big problems in my area I also have a very large and health deer population to contend with.

SO what should I plant, how should I plant it (size, age, special protection, time of year) the area to be replanted is on top of a hill with limited soil and so-so soil quality. I am looking for a good timber species.

Thanks


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 2, 2010)

you'll be better off with the insect and disease infestations that you mentioned are big in your area by planting a variety of trees what work well in you area.

do some research. talk with your local state forester.

best bet would be to hire a good reputable consulting forester.


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER (Feb 2, 2010)

Any idea what your deer density is? That can help guide alot of your decisions you need to make on species and protection. It's much cheaper to get it right hte first time even if it means using 5' or taller tree tubes or fencing off trees or even blocks of trees. I have done a ton of rework for folks who did things themselves and underestimated a deers appettite. Another thing that can be cost effective is to buy tree tubes and walk thru your woods after the first new flush of growth looking for what you prefer to have; oaks, hickory pine etc... Put a tube on it and done. Fence the evergreens so they have room to grow out. The deer will keep the rest mowed down for you the way it sounds.


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 2, 2010)

Douglas Fir or Madrone.


----------



## slowp (Feb 3, 2010)

mile9socounty said:


> Douglas Fir or Madrone.



Nah, Western Red Cedar and maybe Port Orford Cedar if you can find it. Noble fir for Christmas trees. We can send him some alder too.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 3, 2010)

slowp said:


> Nah, Western Red Cedar and maybe Port Orford Cedar if you can find it. Noble fir for Christmas trees. We can send him some alder too.



Right. No madrone...that would be a mean thing to do. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## slowp (Feb 3, 2010)

I like Madrone for firewood, but there's only a small patch of it around here. Got asked about what it was the other day. If I was really mean, I would suggest planting Tan Oak.


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 4, 2010)

There isn't anything wrong with planting Madrone. You just have to keep on it to get a nice straight good looking tree. Alder maybe so. Tan Oak? Oh no, I hate dealing with that stuff. Even Live Oak is back enough. I could have suggested Pacific Yew Wood. Speaking of that, I do need to find me some seeds/seedlings to plant on my parents property.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 4, 2010)

JUDGE1162 said:


> I am have a portion of my land in the Catskills (NY) logged, it is a salvage harvest, I had lost many if not all of my hard maples due to several years of tent caterpillar damage, the trees are dead, limbs and bark are falling off. I am having 10 of my 40 acres (30 acres are timber) logged to try and get something for these hard maples. Now for the question once these trees are removed I was thinking of replanting this area. The question is what should I replant, are there good timber species that are not as effected by tent and gyps caterpillars as both or these are a big problems in my area I also have a very large and health deer population to contend with.
> 
> SO what should I plant, how should I plant it (size, age, special protection, time of year) the area to be replanted is on top of a hill with limited soil and so-so soil quality. I am looking for a good timber species.
> 
> Thanks



In my part of the east coast we use natural regeneration. We manipulate the species regen by how we manipulate the residual stand, particularly the canopy. This may mean logging more than just your dead trees. Definately seek local advice from a thoughtful silviculture person.


----------



## slowp (Feb 4, 2010)

mile9socounty said:


> There isn't anything wrong with planting Madrone. You just have to keep on it to get a nice straight good looking tree. Alder maybe so. Tan Oak? Oh no, I hate dealing with that stuff. Even Live Oak is back enough. I could have suggested Pacific Yew Wood. Speaking of that, I do need to find me some seeds/seedlings to plant on my parents property.




Weyerhauser sends me a flyer announcing when they have their seedling sales. The Aurora Nursery, in your fair state of Oregon, has a sell on Feb. 13 and March 13. That makes it easy to remember. Their phone number is 503-266-2018. The sale goes from 0800 to 1200. Get there early for the best selection. They don't list everything they have. I go to the sale in Rochester and there's a good selection of seedlings from basic Doug-fir to landscaping trees. They take cash and checks--no credit cards.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 6, 2010)

You may want it to propagate itself, although you'll end up with alot of raspberry and ironwood as well as more under story species. In an ideal world, maple and cherry would work in your area. Who know's, the seedlings may be a bug resistant strain. Red elm may be a good one in your area, as alot of elms have developed a resistance to dutch elm disease. Maybe try some chestnut or shagbark hickory.
It will be a haven for deer at first, but if you can keep a couple of sheep or a cow in there with a dog guarding, they'll keep down the undergrowth.
Gypo


----------

